# Chief-Off ANTI-Anti-Smoking Event Oct 7th



## Reverend Mike (Sep 4, 2007)

On October 7th at 12 PM eastern, I've got 15 brave men each lighting-up the Puros Indios Chief at my store. We're billing this as the "Cigar smoking event of the millennium" because, to my knowledge, this will in fact be the most awesome single display of the exercise of our disappearing right to smoke cigars heretofore undertaken. We are inviting everyone with the ability to join us -- in person or in spirit -- to light-up with us.

The Puros Indios Chief is the largest production cigar available. This 18-inch, 66 ring behemoth is the perfect way to spotlight the fact that cigar smokers are not going to quietly shrink into the shadows as smoking cigars is banned in everyplace but tobacco lounges and your backyard. We are inviting the press to come by our shop, take pictures and do a story spotlighting what may be the most impressive single smoking event of our lifetimes. While we have our 15-man team set, we encourage all cigar smokers to come and light-up in solidarity at this event.

We suggest that you join with your fellow smokers at your local shop of choice and light-up at exactly noon on October 7th. Invite the press and tell them of the reason for your event.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope you have a bunch of air purifiers cause that is going to be awesome.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I want to see pictures!!!!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> I want to see pictures!!!!!!


Me too! This is gonna be awesome!!


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

I hope they do it here in Chicago. I know exactly the store where I want to smoke. In fact, it would be cool if there were lots of people smoking out on the sidewalk, in the general vicinity.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

BadMormon said:


> I hope they do it here in Chicago. I know exactly the store where I want to smoke. In fact, it would be cool if there were lots of people smoking out on the sidewalk, in the general vicinity.


We could get a bunch from the area to meet up for it  If we smoke those broomsticks, we'll have to stand on opposite street corners so we don't hit each other :biggrin:


----------

